# Am I a VSL install moron?



## gpax (Dec 16, 2021)

Before you answer, let me also say I just need help sorting through the various folders on my hard drive which each contain managers, installers, un-installers and so-forth which seem to pertain to at least three different generations of VSL applications, and some of which have redundant copies of the same thing existing in other folders. It’s a mess.

As for my Harp install confusion today - for some reason, I wound up with two installers running at the same time, both of which were trying to install the Synchron Woodwinds I had installed six days ago - in addition to the harp.






Incidentally, the initial install of the woodwinds mirrored my harp experience today (and all recent VSL) in that the series of what manages what, and what downloads what, and what then extracts what, not to mention what needs to go on the iLok have always been confusing to me, and I can never seem to find a detailed walkthrough. All I ever see is "make sure you have the latest versions of..."

Hence, the moron I then become in terms of not understanding - as I do now - that there's a thing that manages downloads which is separate from another thing that manages where it gets installed (extracted from the download) and hence seen, and yet another thing that manages how it gets authorized, and...

But after I authorize each VSL product, a window will always pop up to alert me it needs to be activated - even though I just did exactly that. If I proceed to follow those instructions, it of course then gives me an alert that it’s already been activated.

***
Peripheral to all of this is having also downloaded the latest updates displayed in my user account, and now seeing each of my three DAWs hang (and two have crashed) with Vienna Ensemble 6 popping up and hijacking everything as it interrupts and goes through its own scan process. I don't even know what that application is for anymore, to be honest.

I don’t mind being the village idiot here and saying I am always overwhelmed by the VSL process when I think I’m following the right steps, or doing the right thing by downloading current updates, even for something like VEPro which I keep postponing looking into. But any insights to get me on the level of intelligence of others here who seem to have none of these issues would be welcome, so long as you are just nice to me : )

EDIT: I forgot to add that just a little mention in the confirmation email from VSL that there is now a separate Synchron Harp Player needed would be useful, I would think.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 16, 2021)

I believe smoothing out this process is something Ben mentioned he was working on, auto-updates etc.

One thing I’ve learned is to make sure “Auto-install” is off in the downloader. God forbid that is on when you are downloading the Percussion bundle haha (crying).


----------



## pinki (Dec 16, 2021)

Ah many times has the VSL install process caused expletives to be hurled at my screen.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 16, 2021)

I feel u. hopefully the new launcher/installer with aut-updater arrives soon!


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a problem where the Vienna Download Manager crashes on me part way through the second installation phase, which can usually be alleviated by using the Synchron Library Installer instead and installing to a different drive than I originally set it to install to. The pain and suffering is worth it in the end however since the samples sound great 

But yeah, a more organized install system (particularly when it comes to knowing when you need to update one of your libraries) would be great


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes, the download / install procedure is not optimal...

The new download assistent will do all this for you - you will just log in, select what to download and where it should be installed, and the software takes care of everything else (it will also detect if the required player is installed or not, and install it for you). It will also look for updates and install these, as soon as you open the assistent.


----------



## pinki (Dec 16, 2021)

Good news, thanks.


----------



## gpax (Dec 16, 2021)

Encouraging thread overall, learning it's not just me, and learning two things I did not previously know: A) that there is an auto updates box to be turned off, and B) there is a more streamlined process in the pipeline to make life much easer.

If I had to guess about the two downloaders launching at once (and I've been replaying this, troubleshooter that I am), I think I simply clicked on the "latest" version in the email, and then began to run from that download, rather than open the existing downloader on my drive from a few days ago.

And like that, two began to run at once after I clicked on the Activation Code link in the email. Let me not harp on (pun intended) about what is known and slated for a streamlined fix. And, relieved to know these head-scratching installs are not just me being a moron here, lol.


----------



## gpax (Dec 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, the download / install procedure is not optimal...
> 
> The new download assistent will do all this for you - you will just log in, select what to download and where it should be installed, and the software takes care of everything else (it will also detect if the required player is installed or not, and install it for you). It will also look for updates and install these, as soon as you open the assistent.


Your presence in this forum is MUCH appreciated, and I am sure others feel the same way.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, the download / install procedure is not optimal...
> 
> The new download assistant will do all this for you - you will just log in, select what to download and where it should be installed, and the software takes care of everything else (it will also detect if the required player is installed or not, and install it for you). It will also look for updates and install these, as soon as you open the assistant.


when's that coming?


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

gpax said:


> Encouraging thread overall, learning it's not just me, and learning two things I did not previously know: A) that there is an auto updates box to be turned off, and B) there is a more streamlined process in the pipeline to make life much easer.
> 
> If I had to guess about the two downloaders launching at once (and I've been replaying this, troubleshooter that I am), I think I simply clicked on the "latest" version in the email, and then began to run from that download, rather than open the existing downloader on my drive from a few days ago.
> 
> And like that, two began to run at once after I clicked on the Activation Code link in the email. Let me not harp on (pun intended) about what is known and slated for a streamlined fix. And, relieved to know these head-scratching installs are not just me being a moron here, lol.


Yeah, this should not happen. There is a mechanism that should prevents such things. Sorry, I have no idea how this could happen. If you still have issues with the installation process, please contact [email protected]


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> when's that coming?


Hopefully with the switch to iLok. You will just install the new assistent, log in, and continue from there.
If everything goes as planned you will no longer need to visit the MyVSL section to download any product.
We are currently also experimenting with an uninstall feature for eLicenser based libraries, to make the tranistion as smooth as possible.


----------



## gpax (Dec 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yeah, this should not happen. There is a mechanism that should prevents such things. Sorry, I have no idea how this could happen. If you still have issues with the installation process, please contact [email protected]


I will. I had to force quit it all at one point, when I noticed a parallel folder being created, and that, after I actually directed it to the drive thinking that maybe all this was an update (or the second instruments) until I realized it was just confused craziness. 

Thanks again for your help here! 

- Greg


----------



## Manfred (Dec 17, 2021)

You are not alone in the battle of VST install friend.  Stay Strong!


----------

